# My latest Decal Pens & Photo mods



## Texas Penworks (Sep 30, 2014)

Here are some pics of my recent Decal Logo pens created for a customer & a couple other pens i've modified photo backgrounds of.


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 30, 2014)

Nice work Kyle!!


----------



## Texas Penworks (Sep 30, 2014)

Thanks! Still trying to find someone to thin out that Alligator hide I discussed with you.


----------



## mark james (Sep 30, 2014)

All are beautiful, but I really like the ones in the third picture - very, very excellent.


----------



## Texas Penworks (Sep 30, 2014)

added some better photos of logo pen


----------



## Marko50 (Oct 1, 2014)

Amazing work Kyle!


----------



## mikespenturningz (Oct 1, 2014)

Very nice work. I also like that third picture. Impressive.


----------



## Texas Penworks (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks for the kind comments. Those pens in the 3rd picture are the first batch of a 60 pen order.


----------



## winterwood (Oct 1, 2014)

Really nice work, do you make the decals?


----------



## Texas Penworks (Oct 1, 2014)

Yes decals printed on Testors decal paper from Hobby Lobby with my $30 Canon inkjet printer.


----------



## winterwood (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks Kyle, it's off to Hobby Lobby for me.
D


----------

